# TPU Capture · TPUCapture CLUBHOUSE and appreciation society



## lemonadesoda (Sep 11, 2009)

TPU Capture!, _the best little tool on the interwebs,_ has no home.  But is has got an appreciation society!

http://www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture/

Thanks to Mr. W1zzard for this great tool. Thoroughly recommended to anyone who hasn't installed it yet; do!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice software and mucho appreciated. Keep us up to date on releases and feature changes/additions Lemonadesoda.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2009)

All W1z's software kicks ass but yeah TPUC is particularly helpful (and genius in it's simplicity).


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys I'm having troubles getting my pics uploaded automatically.  After a screenshot I retype the name and click ok, it shows the upload status but then no pop-up asking me to copy the link. 

Any help/thoughts?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 31, 2009)

Use the latest version. Works here.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ah thats better.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy resurrection Batman, wanted to bring up a suggestion/comment for TPU Capture fans.

Would a manual option for SS available by right-clicking the icon be useful?

I was using TeamViewer and wanted a screenshot, but couldn't get it to work.  I was thinking that a simple right click on the icon could present an option for a manual capture. 

Thoughts? Alternate way to do this? Resurrection pointless?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2010)

When said resurrection is related to TPU Capture no way it's pointless! Woooo TPUC!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 6, 2010)

ahhh how could such a society have such little posts and such little life? 

tpucapture deserves so much more than this guys, and lets show that!


----------



## claylomax (May 5, 2011)

Can I use this to post pictures so they appear at hi resolution; every time I upload a picture, it's tiny and you need to click on it to see it; I've no idea about this, I need a guide "How to post Hi Resolution pictures for dummies"


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 5, 2011)

im in, i  TPU Capture and use it all the time


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2011)

Yeah great util but as most of my games are on Steam and they support screenshots now Ive pretty much just been using that.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 5, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Can I use this to post pictures so they appear at hi resolution; every time I upload a picture, it's tiny and you need to click on it to see it; I've no idea about this, I need a guide "How to post Hi Resolution pictures for dummies"



Every time you upload a picture with TPU Capture or every time you upload a picture with Photobucket?


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Every time you upload a picture with TPU Capture or every time you upload a picture with Photobucket?



Everytime I use the upload file option when I post.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2011)

That's how attachments on vbulletin forums work. Try TPUCapture. Posting to the forums will still resize the image a bit so the page doesn't scroll wildly, and there is the size limit and watermark, but I find it much easier than attaching pictures to posts.


----------



## claylomax (May 7, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> That's how attachments on vbulletin forums work. Try TPUCapture. Posting to the forums will still resize the image a bit so the page doesn't scroll wildly, and there is the size limit and watermark, but I find it much easier than attaching pictures to posts.



I've installed TPUcapture, how to use it? I've no idea, seriously.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2011)

Double click on the icon in the taskbar. This will show you the settings (key mapping) for doing full screen or active window captures.
When you have what you want to capture on the screen, enter the appropriate key combo, and TPU capture will launch and you will be able to save the captured image to various locations.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2012)

Just reinstalled TPUCapture after a reformat, and wanted to again express my gratitude for this ingenious little program, and the free image hosting that we get. You've made uploading images monumentally easier, W1zz!


----------

